# Stuck in a rut -- some practice advise for a struggling dude



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey everyone, 

I'm new here but have been chipping away at the guitar for about 5 years, I'm not even close to where I would like to be. Everyday I warm up with about 5 to 10 mins of chromatic exercises and then choose a couple things to work on: for the past 4 weeks I have primarily set my self to learning the major scale ascending and descending down the neck. I have also, within this month, started to try and learn all the notes of the neck. I know several variations of Major, Maj7, Minor, Minor 7th, diminished, b75, b79, 9ths and triad chords and have also been dabbling in harmonizing melodies... While I have certainly seen some major improvements over the last 8 weeks I have kind of hit a road block and am loosing focus. Here are some of my issues that maybe you guys could help me out with. 

1) I cannot seem to utilize what knowledge of the major, pentatonic, mixolydian scale I have when I solo -- it all ends up sounding the same
2) I would like to learn how to comp but it feels very out of my league 
3) I am not sure how to structure my time 
4) I am not sure what techniques, chords, exercises to focus on 

Thanks for taking a look !


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you've laid down a good theoretical base so now it's time to "make some music" with it. Before offering some suggestions, some questions come to mind:

1) What type of music do you typically like to play?
2) Are you playing with anyone?
3) Have you used tools like jam tracks at all?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

If you play alone I would recommend jam tracks. It really give you the opportunity to expand and grow as a player. Does not have to be anythng complicated either, just something that allows you to use the fretboard in a structured manner. Really helps with timing as well.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2011)

Fajah said:


> Welcome to the forum. Sounds like you've laid down a good theoretical base so now it's time to "make some music" with it. Before offering some suggestions, some questions come to mind:
> 
> 1) What type of music do you typically like to play?
> 2) Are you playing with anyone?
> 3) Have you used tools like jam tracks at all?


Thanks for getting back to me. A few years ago I used to play in a starter band which primarily did Pop music -- very basic stuff which only consisted of open chords for me: sometimes we would do covers of U2, Coldplay, Weezer. Since that period I haven't had anyone to play with. Right now I've learnt a couple songs from a couple different genres of music: A few songs by Norah Jones, Joe Pass's Autumn Leaves, a bunch of Radiohead songs, Arcade Fire, Jack Johnson.... I am all over the map. I enjoy the way Jazz, and Blues, music sounds when played on a solo Acoustic guitar and have been trying to break into those styles but am finding it difficult to know where to start; I am also interested in composition and tend to, in that regards, be more compelled to follow a more standard pop/rock/progressive style... Maybe part of the problem is that I am a bit of a scatterbrain lol ? 

I haven't used a jam track before.


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

i have a suggestion for learning the neck. i printed out a blank fret board i found on the net and filled it out while watching tv, when i worke up, before bed, etc. so i could learn guitar without my guitar. i said note out loud while playing scales too, obviously. (it also helped i could make so many copies because my job at the time had a photo copier haha). it might sound weird but it really sped things up for me.

i also second the jam tracks. it sounds like youre working too hard and not 'playing' enough! jam to some tracks?
if you know what chords are being played that helps. then you can work that into your soloing.

im just getting into scales. ive been a pentatonic focused guy (cause of da blues). one thing i find helps is if i cut out notes when i do a scale run, then add them in right after. 

i think soloing really just comes down to your influences and your interpretation on how something should be played.


----------



## Dionysus (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice, I'm going to hunt down a blank fret board right now. When you use it would you keep it blank or try and fill the frets in by memory? Where can one find jam along tracks ?


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

Check out the link I posted in the "Practice Schedule" thread (it's the last post). There's info there on how to use arppegio's to break out of the pentataonic scale loop along with a ton of other stuff to learn (including a blank neck, blank chord charts, music staffs etc)


----------



## Astroman86 (May 6, 2010)

Imageshack - blankscale.jpg 
hope that works.
blank fret board. just fill in different scaled & keys. single notes. whatever. its like writting lines durring detention, so enjoy lol


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Learn some songs and jam with some people!


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Budda said:


> Learn some songs and jam with some people!


+1...............................................


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Maybe part of the problem is that I am a bit of a scatterbrain lol ?


There's nothing wrong with playing different genres of music. However, for applying and practicing what you've learned theoretically, it would help to be a bit more focused.



Dionysus said:


> I enjoy the way Jazz, and Blues, music sounds when played on a solo Acoustic guitar and have been trying to break into those styles but am finding it difficult to know where to start.


My recommendation is to start with some blues and simple jazz/blues tunes for it's here where you'll apply your major, pentatonic (major and minor), and mixolydian scales. If you send me a PM, I can set you started with some original tunes to listen to, some basic charts for the tunes, and some jam tracks to practice along with. Most of my jam tracks are just bass and drums so you would be able to practice some comping as well. Also let me know whether you're Mac or Windows.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

try these out and see how you may possibly rock harder than you think you can. 

1) go to an empty parking lot at night. put about 1" of gasoline in a metal bucket and flick a match in there, lighting it up. then have someone take a video of you jammin out, next to the flames, pointing your guitar at the sky. when you play back the video you might see it looks waay cooler than it felt at the time. thus, you may be more awesome than you think. 

2) go to coxwell subway station with your guitar and a small amp. turn all the knobs to 11 in preparation before you get there. wait till the tv says the traon is 1 minute out. plug in and play the rippinest stuff you know until the train reaches the beginning of the station. then immediately pack up and get on the train and ride away. if you escape, you have rocked toronto, guerrilla style.


----------

